# Is this a cuban cichlid?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Found 2 of these today so jumped on them.. $3 each, they are real tiny though barely 1" long. Some of their smaller kin were being snacked on by what looked like freshwater barracudas..

Anyways do this one look like a Cuban?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sure looks similar. The pattern is a little off though.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks more Parachromis to me, but I'm easily wrong.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

They'd only been out of the bag for 10 minutes at this point they are doing some exploring now I'll get some better pics. I did see some hybrids in the same tank with them, kinda looked like convict x JD or something like...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

What were they labeled as?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, Cuban.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Just labelled as Cuban Cichlids, no scientific name. Real close to those in Pablo's pic but mine are a little more barred, and a lot more washed out.. I'll see how they look in another month or 2.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah they're probably Cubans then. Give them a few weeks and you should know for sure. Nice pick up!


----------

